

Where has Technology Review failed?  - jasonpontin

Which stories or events created by MIT Technology Review do you think failed? And why?<p>(What constitutes "failure"? I don't want to be too prescriptive. Failure is in the eye of the beholder, after all. But I would say a thing failed if it didn't live up to our brand's promise of thought-leading technology journalism and events programing. In that sense, something would be a failure if it was ill-conceived at its heart, boring, inutile, or corrupt. We might also fail by omission - by never having covered something.)
======
Snail_Commando
For those that don't know, Jason is the editor in chief of MIT Technology
Review.

